# SDA Decoy Question for Tom Cawood



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Tom,

Since we've somehow got you sucked-in on the forum, I'd like to take advantage of that and pick your brain.

Tim Wild has been my mentor in catching dogs, and with his guidance, I have secured my Basic Helper Classification with USA.

Tim has also been coaching me with SDA Decoy work, and at the Priemier, I had the opportunity to meet Wayne Dodge, where he offered several of us a bit of a training session.



















My question to you and Tim as well, is......

What are the Certification Levels of SDA Decoys? I do not view myself as an extraordinary decoy....My goal is simply to be safe & not hurt a dog, and to relieve Tim so he does not have to carry the entire load at our club. Is there a place for that type of mindset as an SDA decoy? I am not suggesting my effort or my apprach would be half-







ed....but at the same time, I am not some macho guy who is going to be a national level decoy or helper....I simply want to learn and catch dogs safely.

Thank you in advance for your thoughts/comments for me and anyone else who may be interested in becoming and SDA decoy.


----------



## TomSDA (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey Wayne,

Just got in from our monthly club meeting.

In an attempt to try and answer your question, I too kinda fall in the same catagory as your self. I will never be able to perform the helper work for the upper levels required at a SDA trial especially with the changes that are forth coming this year in the PD titles.
With that being said I think Wayne will probably be setting up a system to certify decoys who would be qualified to work the P1 and the front half of the P2 & P3 routines. Then certifications for decoys who can work any of the protection routines (P and/or PD).
This year the PD titles will have a frontal attack/catch much like the KNPV stlye and you have to keep in mind that SDA does allow dogs who have been trained to take leg bites so the decoys have to have experience in doing this.
Also you have to remember SDA puts alot of emphasis on the decoys ability to present a very threating demeanor when testing a dog. This is something I find most decoys are not capable or not comfortable in doing, they may have the physical capabilities and the know how to properly & safely catch the dogs they just do not have that strong threating demeanor.
There will be a certication for the highest ranking decoys that actually perform a 90 or better on a scale of 0 to 100 and these decoys will be considered Honor Decoys and will work the two or three Honor trials we plan to hold.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Tom,
Do you have interest in people training to be decoys? I am a bit worried that some clubs (SchH included) have a lack of helpers so therefore cannot go forward. 
The last club I was affiliated with just had their helper/TD resign. I hope there is interest in those certifying!


----------



## TomSDA (Jan 3, 2010)

Fortunately yes we do, just recently we have had several new and very capable decoys contact us who want to get involved with SDA.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Tom CawoodWith that being said I think Wayne will probably be setting up a system to certify decoys who would be qualified to work the P1 and the front half of the P2 & P3 routines.


That sounds like where I will set my sights....Tim has the skill, and ability to carry our club, and I can strive to play a support role.

I am looking forward to the training in the spring and becoming a Certified SDA Decoy.....(If I can pull it off!) LOL

Thanks for the feedback Tom.


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Jan 8, 2010)

I spoke with Tom and he asked me to stop by and answer some questions that you or anyone else on this forum may have. So in turn if there are any questions I will do my best to answer them.

I would also like to Thank every SDA decoy who volunteers their time and effort to this program.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

What's up Wayne....good to hear from you.....Decoy program is in good hands with you at the helm!!!
Cliff from SJWDC


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Hi Wayne!


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Cliff and Betty, nice to hear from the two of you. 

Thank You Cliff for the compliment, I will give it my best effort. 

We will be holding two decoy seminars at least this year, one in Ocala on the 18th thru the 21st of March and another in the Michigan area in July some time. I hope to have you all attend, it will be a Good time with some solid decoy work put in each day.

A lot of changes are coming down the pipe over the next year and I hope that we will all have a better program for it.

Wayne


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Wayne,

Thank you for jumping on the forum....I think it is good for SDA that you and Tom have invested the time. I know for me personally, I am jazzed you guys are fielding questions and offering insight to what 2010 holds for the organization. 

I know it is early in the development of the decoy program, but can you describe the number of certification levels for an SDA decoy?

Will the Michigan training session be tied into Dan Williams club?

You can sign me up now for the Michigan training session....where do I send my check? My SDA membership is due for renewal in February, I can send my decoy check at the same time.

I want to tell you about how hot it is in Michigan in July, especially in a bite-suit, but given you're from Florida, I think I will skip that part of my comment, it would simply sound whinnie!

I don't want to speak for Tim & Chris, but I am excited Liberty Working Dog Club is heading toward becoming an SDA club.

Thanks in advance for your feedback.

Wayne

PS, try not to forget my name!


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Jan 8, 2010)

Wayne (I won’t forget)

To be honest with you it is a work in progress, my mind is running through many different options currently. I don’t want to jump the gun and put something out there that hasn’t been correctly thought out first, I will give you the basic jist, yet you can’t hold me too it.

There will be several different levels, starting with a decoy who is allowed to do the sleeve oriented presentations in a suite and civil work, then a decoy who is allowed to do all the work except for the PD3 (in development) which will include some advanced full body work such as fend-its, esquives (sp?), ground fighting, etc. 

There will be an honors level helper in each level, someone who is capable of scoring in the 90 plus percentile in both knowledge base and ability (presence, catch, drive, etc.)

Every helper will be required to attend a decoy seminar within two years or loose their certification and then attend once every three years from then on out.

That is basically it and I am open to suggestions….

Yes, the second camp is tentatively scheduled to be at Dans place, I am waiting on a date from him at this point. There is no cost at this point for the decoy seminars or the decoy handbooks, we appreciate your time and effort. All that is required is that you show up and are a member of SDA to get certified.

Wayne


----------



## TomSDA (Jan 3, 2010)

Glad to see that Wayne Dodge is now posting on this forum, I for one can tell you that we feel very fornunate that Wayne has accepted the position of Director of Decoys.
I will encourage Jack Rayl to also get on this forum so he too can answer questions about the SDA program.

We would like to see if the already established clubs would help with the cost to sending their decoys to these decoy seminars/camps. It would benefit their clubs greatly, also I want to note that any decoy who might be interested in getting involved with the SDA organization consider coming to one of these camps.
Their is not going to be any charge as far as the seminar, one would only have to cover the cost of travel, eats, and hotel.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Wayne,

It is very generous of you to take the time and discuss the decoy program given the development phase you’re working through. 

I am simply a student, so please take my comments for what they may be worth. My thoughts parallel what you have outlined with respect to several levels of decoy. This affords our (proud member of SDA so I get to use the possessive pronoun “our”) organization with a broader scope of participation. Defined tiers, structured by skill sets, promotes an environment where the organization can cultivate more sophisticated skills in the decoy ranks. I also think the “honors” concept is an ideal way to identify/recognize excellence.

On the topic of the March decoy seminar in Florida.

I have attended other training seminars where the participant was required to bring a dog of appropriate skill. I also assume a bite suit would be handy for decoy work.

At this juncture, I have nothing but access via my club.

Hypothetically speaking…..if a snow bound, over worked auto industry guy, wanted to go to Florida in March, and get some warmth, while at the same time, getting away from the wife and five kids for a few days…… would it be acceptable to come down as an attendee just to observe and learn? Can I audit the course in March and attend again in July for certification? Would that be reasonable for me or anyone else who might be interested in studying what it takes to be an SDA decoy? 

Wayne


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks Wayne, John Martoreilli and I will probably attend the seminar. Possibly Paul also if he is available...will let John know at training Wed. nite. That's the seminar at your place
Cliff


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Jan 8, 2010)

I am requiring nothing of anyone other then good manners and a positive attitude. If you want to show up and learn by all means come on, decoy equipment, dogs, etc… are all small things that we can work through. 

No one is required to certify or even to attempt to certify, it is a learning opportunity put on for anyone involved or wants to be involved with SDA.

I look forward to seeing you there Cliff and hopefully you can get the rest to come along with you, the more the merrier.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello Mr. Cawood, Mr. Dodge and everyone else. Tom, I'm finally on here! I'm planning on making every effort to get to Ocala in March. This will be a great learning experience and Wayne I'm confident that there is much I get can learn a ton from you and many others. 

I've been working one on one with Jack for a few months now and have picked up alot but I would love to learn how to do the frontal catches and things of that nature. Jack's been breaking me in with Wasko which in its own way accelerates the learning process (hehe). 

I'm looking forward to March!


----------



## jlphillips1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to this forum and I've only been training GSDs for about 18 months. I'm a member of the Chattanooga SDA and they have helped me tremendously with one of my extreme drive, bull headed, dog aggressive, 115 lbs male. This was the first working dog that I had ever trained and I had no idea what to do with him. With Tom Cawood and the other members of the SDA's help, I am proud to say that same GSD is now no longer dog aggressive, he is very obedient and making some heads turn in his protection work.








I am also starting to do some helper/decoy work and I'm finding out that I enjoy that as much as anything else. I got knocked on my rear Saturday night by a GSD named Judge (http://www.sequoyah-german-shepherds.com/judge.htm) and I got an adrenaline rush better than any roller coaster could ever offer. There is nothing like laying flat on your back with a 100lbs dog trying to tear your arm off and wondering how you are going to get back on your feet without the dog re-gripping on an exposed body part. I will be going to a decoy training seminar that Wayne Dodge is hosting in Ocala, Fl in March, and I hope that I will learn more about how to stand up to some of these bigger dogs.


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Jan 8, 2010)

Wasko for sure accelerates the ability to pick yourself off the ground, dust the dirt from your back and give it another go... 

Welcome Adam and Jeff, I look forward to seeing the two of you in March.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Ahhh, I wuv that sweet lil Wasko dog!


----------



## Adam Swilling (Jan 11, 2010)

> Originally Posted By: Wayne DodgeWasko for sure accelerates the ability to pick yourself off the ground, dust the dirt from your back and give it another go...
> 
> Welcome Adam and Jeff, I look forward to seeing the two of you in March.


LOL! Ain't that the truth! He's a beast.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Jan 11, 2010)

> Originally Posted By: SambaAhhh, I wuv that sweet lil Wasko dog!


Yeah, me too. He's a genuine love bug!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm not currently a member of SDA nor am I working my dog in anything serious (maybe this spring) but I just had to jump into this thread to say that I find it absolutely AWESOME that high level members of a club joined a board to help other members!!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Even more helpful in person!

The people getting involved with SDA from a club level to the management level is exceptional in my opinion.


----------



## TomSDA (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey Guys,

The seminar that Wayne is hosting is shaping up to be quite a learning expierence for all who can make it. I would suggest to all who can work it in their schedule to come on down to Ocala, FL. and check us out. 
I'm certain no matter what venue you train in you can and will learn something at this seminar. I want to invite everybody who can to come join us and have a good time.


----------

